# Monster : Dare you to even buy it!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I always check out what's around on other sites as well!
I haven't seen anyone owning one in Canada, so i dare ya to pick one up 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1984+1985&pcatid=1985
=) These are the real monsters!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i can bring these in but i wouldnt sell it to anyone. they just get too big for the home aquaria unless you have a 20000 gal tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I always wanted one! Maybe we should just start growing one in kookus's tank!

I didn't even know it wuz allowed in BC! I wuz told they weren't! But either way.. i doubt anyone would even bring one in!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

They have these at the Vancouver Aquarium, go check it out!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Dares go First


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Fraser aquarium had one a few months back


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are pretty common cites listed fish. South America has lots of them. The problem with them, like Mike said, gets way too big for any tanks... 

Even the Vancouver aquarium tank looks small when they used to have 3 in there.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to buy a house with an indoor pool and modify it to a big tank. It could work.....


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont remember where I saw a video of these fish feeding but I do remember hearing the snapping noise. Sent shivers down my spine.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

@Sargasso Yup, I know.. that's what Vancouver aquarium is best known for, we house the biggest gigas in Canada, at least that's what I recall!

@Johnnyfishtanks Are you serious? I knew they kept quite a few monster fish, but WOW,  Can't imagine who's buying but!

@charles yah.. i knew about them long long ago, but came to my mind that I never seen anyone selling these fellow! and i've seen all 3 of them in there, or at least i recall from years back.. but I did go back last year, there wuz only one I remember! Do you know if the other two die or just moved? Cuz err... i saw quite a few dead fish in that aquarium the last time i went in.. not proud! 

@snow =) buy one that'll house a RTC, a giant aro, and an ID shark =) and name it petting farm!

@kookus find that link and shoot it over =) luv to hear it! btw... if you ever need to fill that new 220gallon.. pick one up! LOL!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm actually planning to house one when I set up my new tank. Gotta stunt the fish though as it's the only way to keep it. I know it's cruel but most monster fish get stunted in most tank anyway. Others do a lot worst.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I'm actually planning to house one when I set up my new tank. Gotta stunt the fish though as it's the only way to keep it. I know it's cruel but most monster fish get stunted in most tank anyway. Others do a lot worst.


this is why you are *KING*-El...only you man! i want to see it when ya get it!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the other 2 in the Vancouver aquarium died.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

^ 
How did they die? Old age or??


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I'm actually planning to house one when I set up my new tank. Gotta stunt the fish though as it's the only way to keep it. I know it's cruel but most monster fish get stunted in most tank anyway. Others do a lot worst.


How do you stunt a fish? I though people coudn't do that, doesn't it naturally take place.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> How do you stunt a fish? I though people coudn't do that, doesn't it naturally take place.


example ..keeping my Mbu puffer in my 120 for life...he would probably live..but he would be uncomfortable and couldnt turn around properly & his bottom fin would probably be damaged..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> How do you stunt a fish? I though people coudn't do that, doesn't it naturally take place.


There are many ways to do it. Can't say in details here. The max size it's gonna get is somewhere around 3 feet. Average size in large tank or pond is 5-6 feet but many have done so around 3 feet max. That's super stunted. But were not talking about deformed body parts. It will still look like normal but small size.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Still going to be a big fish. 1000 gallon minimum is crazy!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> There are many ways to do it. Can't say in details here. The max size it's gonna get is somewhere around 3 feet. Average size in large tank or pond is 5-6 feet but many have done so around 3 feet max. That's super stunted. But were not talking about deformed body parts. It will still look like normal but small size.


probally best to not say ....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well i hope no one is silly enough to take your dare.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> this is why you are *KING*-El...only you man! i want to see it when ya get it!


*KING EL* might already have one!!! He's the king of monsters as we all know it!! Only one way to find out... meet you at his house!


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I always check out what's around on other sites as well!
> I haven't seen anyone owning one in Canada, so i dare ya to pick one up
> Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Arapaima Gigas
> =) These are the real monsters!


My favourite fish and I own 2 of them.

Their scientific name has been changed to Arapaima arapaima. There are now 5 recognized species. There are actually no Arapaima gigas in any Public Aquarium in the world. The species in the Vancouver aquarium is a A. arapaima. I mentioned this to Lee Newman in May at the Caoac convention in Ontario.






youtube in 2009. They are 72" now and slowing down in growth.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

That is a dope tank!!!! I want to do that. Live in the middle of a giant aquarium!! I sooooo envy you


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd hate to have tanks that size when they start metering the water....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

meh... it would be cool still, swim with your fishies lol. Hard to have fish that large is a 150gal tank.


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

TCR said:


> meh... it would be cool still, swim with your fishies lol. Hard to have fish that large is a 150gal tank.


Glad you enjoyed the video.

Friends use 2 boats in the tank to work on lighting etc. and one has scuba dived in it.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! But I want that happy little RTC in the bottom of that video =) LOL!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well i dont have scuba equipment, but it would sure be fun to free dive snorkle in there lol.. as long as there are no eels... they bite, I know first hand.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Fraser aquarium had one around $250 - 300, but it was 2 months ago, u can try order from him,but it grow very fast, and hard to keep at home aquarium, less 1500 G or up


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had one before, gave it up 2nd month I got it! Just gets big REAL fast!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

King-eL said:


> There are many ways to do it. Can't say in details here. The max size it's gonna get is somewhere around 3 feet. Average size in large tank or pond is 5-6 feet but many have done so around 3 feet max. That's super stunted. But were not talking about deformed body parts. It will still look like normal but small size.


Fish excrete growth pheromones, the size of the body of water determines how large the fish is able to grow. The thicker (undiluted) the pheromones are, the less the fish grows. The thinner (diluted) the pheromones are, the larger it will grow.

Water changes dilute the pheromones, simulating a large body of water. This, in turn, allows a fish kept in an enclosed space to grow to its maximum potential. Theoretically the only element limiting its size is the tank size itself (and one's prudence with changing the water). If the pheromones are too thick, it is possible to stunt the growth of the fish, likely killing it.

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/stunt-fish-growth-9912/#ixzz0uGBkWejW

is that right? its either that or keeping it in water thats too cold and slows its metabolism.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so has any one taken the dare?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Ofcourse King EL has one!

But anyone here Local have one? Just really curious!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

or more like will someone take the dare who has a tank smaller the 52000gal


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I really really really want one I think they are an awasome fish but I know my limits. I would never be able to house a fish like that until I had a 500g tank. If you buy one small they would be able to last in that size of a tank for awhile. We could always get an african arrow, they look like ara's.


----------



## arapaimag (Jul 16, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Thanks for sharing! But I want that happy little RTC in the bottom of that video =) LOL!


The smallest red tail catfish is actually 36" plus. The fish are often 6 to 8 feet below the camera and 20 feet from the glass.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL~ I wish i had a tank big enuff! But still... even if i did.. i think i do a crazy planted tank! HAHA~ With a RTC, it'll whip everywhere!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

ptcjohn on MFK has an amazing gigas. Check it out on MFK


----------

